# Front door color?



## subbuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Colors are personal....any chance on getting a couple small lcd lights in the cutout around the knop at the top?
(I thought that would be cool, but that's just me)
Many people here could tell you how to do it.
Sub
jack-of-all, master-of-nothin


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Black. 

Those shrubs going away would be better.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

As mentioned, colour is personal, but we just painted our front door red (BM tulip red I believe) and it looks great. Full light storm door and the rest of the house is varying shades of grey.

I also think those large bushes might have seen their day. They visually overpower the house and that's a lot of root right up against the foundation.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That house needs a well designed porch to protect and show off that door.

No pastels. Be bold go for colors that count. And color is fixable.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Did mine in a dark red. Almost a burgundy. The trim is white. You can see a little in this shot.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Most people only paint the door for a splash of color. The trim around the door matches the rest of the house trim or if you have them the shutter color.

While I hate to kill things I do tend to agree that the vertical bushes should be replaced. I personally like mature taxus and would keep the shrubs while replacing the verticals with something a bit taller than the taxus.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Don't be afraid to try any color that tickles your fancy, the worst that can happen is you decide you don't like it and have to repaint the door.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Mike Milam said:


> Did mine in a dark red. Almost a burgundy. The trim is white. You can see a little in this shot.


It seems from the picture that the neighbours approve!


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Nosey rabbit :biggrin2:


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

I would suggest you to keep the door white or choose some darker shades along with the wall color to be lighter than the color you would be choosing for the walls.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

If I was looking at your house to buy it, I would be just fine with the white front door.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I thought of this post last night when the sun was setting & reflected off my red front door, that was partially open. It was exceptionally beautiful. ( If you like paint:wink2 It stands out with all the greenery in the garden.

The door is a warmer red & there are several houses that have it, around here. I don't even like orange but this gives a welcoming feel. I've wondered sometimes why this color evokes feelings of happy people, welcome and food cooking? I know some kitchens use the color.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's some examples. I don't know what your architectural style is called. I like the black, too.

https://www.google.com/search?q=red...&biw=1366&bih=659&dpr=1#imgrc=GDAD6aVcjPkzfM:


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Mine.......


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mike Milam said:


> Mine.......


Is the M for Mine?:biggrin2:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If you have photo shop, there is a video teaching how to change colours.


----------

